# A bit on education from Ligon Duncan



## john_Mark (Mar 25, 2006)

What I thought was an interesting quote.




> The British have had a much healthier attitude about academic degree titles than we have here in America (although I think we are finally having a baneful effect upon even them in this area). The great F.F. Bruce, for instance, had the equivalent of an American undergraduate degree (he had a Scottish MA - kind of like an American summa cum laude BA) and yet was rightly recognized as a first order scholar in his field. His lack of a "PhD" didn´t matter. He knew more than a roomful of PhDs. I, personally, don´t give a hoot about what title a man has. If he does not possess right and useful knowledge, wisdom and good judgment, he is of little value to the church as a teacher.



http://blog.togetherforthegospel.org/2006/02/pastors_studyin_4.html

Just thought it was interesting.


----------



## bened (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks, Mark, excellent stuff.

It's both what you know and what you do with it.

I need to check that blog more often. 

Can't wait for the conference next month.

One thing, among many, that's great about this board is the vast number of sharp laypeople who're striving and growing in word and doctrine.

They serve to encourage, inspire, and challenge me.

[Edited on 3-25-2006 by bened]


----------

